# The weird afterlife of the world's subterranean 'ghost station



## TinCan782 (Sep 27, 2014)

I've seen Huel Howser's episode about the Los Angeles underground...hadn't given much thought about other cities.

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/sep/25/-sp-world-subterranean-ghost-stations-tube-abandoned-underground


----------

